# intense cat smell



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

How can I get rid of totally intense cat smell in 1200sqft house? This is worst I ever smelled. Many cats, many years.
Hope to kill the smell first so I can do the remodel work.

Then, how to seal it all off ??? walls, lid, and subflooring???

Any ideas, short of the torch, would be appreciated !
Can't hardly walk in the door, now.
r


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Bin Zinser. That's all I can think of. Spray it everywhere, no pun intended. others will say Kilz


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

Remove all rugs, floor coverings, etc. Then go in with an airless sprayer and coat the whole place with Kilz primer sealer.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I always run an ozone machine for 3-4 days, then silicone every crack, every opening (like the gap between the sub floor and the bottom of the base molding), then like said already 2 coats of kilz rolled on the floor and any walls that are suspects.

Cats are from the devil.


----------



## Vabuilder (Sep 12, 2007)

most of the higher end paint stores sell a primer thats made specifically for this, it's not cheap and you won't find it at any of the box stores. check around at a Sherwin williams of similar place.


----------



## house bldr (Jul 11, 2006)

I am actually doing the same thing to a house right now.I cut out some of the worst spots on the floor and replaced them then kilzed everything before paint.Smells pretty good now.All fabric products like curtains and carpet or similiar items that can absorb odor have to go!Ozone machine is a good Idea!


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I vouch for kilz or anything similiar. Been there done that. Had to remove all carpet,pad and base moulding. After re-did the room couldn't tell it was a stinking mess as had that new carpet and paint smell. I lived in the house for a year and the smell never returned.


----------



## te12c02w (Jun 1, 2007)

What about skunk smell in a crawl space under a house? Currently no plastic covering the dirt.


----------



## CJ Handyman (Mar 21, 2007)

Do not forget to check the A/C duct work. I did a remodel a few years ago with the same problem. Did the sealing of the floor, walls and ceiling with primer, new flooring and paint. Then found that the smell remained after I turned the A/C back on.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Exactly why an ozone machine is so effective in these situations.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

te12c02w said:


> What about skunk smell in a crawl space under a house? Currently no plastic covering the dirt.


Well, if we ever have one of our animals get sprayed, it's usually a bath in Tomato Juice. I'm not sure which would be worse, skunk smell or rotting tomato juice :laughing:

There's got to be some type of chemical neutralizer or something.


----------



## MWINE (Oct 17, 2007)

*Ozone Machine*

Where did you get your ozone machine. I've been trying to find one and haven't had much luck.


----------



## BigJon3475 (Oct 15, 2007)

Only very high level of ozone remove the smell from pet danders. When used in homes that are occupied the level far exceeds safe levels. (safe levels are <.070 ppm for an 8 hour average .090 ppm for a 1 hour average) Most people think they increase IAQ because it actually impairs the sense of smell. If you are using it in a space that is not occupied then they will help some odors. Chemical reactions in some homes can actually increase formaldehyde even at <.050 ppm



Edit: Opps forgot to relevant info.... The above mentioned procedures are how it is taken care of here. Rip anything saturated or stained out and seal the entire place floors and all. Smoke smell is even worse than cats depending on how much they smoke. Same procedure two coats may be required. If it's in your HVAC/R systems you may need to look into getting those items cleaned out. If the insulation is saturated with the smell the only way may be to remove the insulation it would really just depend on the actual conditions.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I hate cats, what are they good for?

Nothing!


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

MWINE said:


> Where did you get your ozone machine. I've been trying to find one and haven't had much luck.


Rental places all seem to have them.

Read the instructions, they kill living things - germs- odors - bugs - cats- people.

Ozone is heavier than air so set it up as high as possible in the room. They run on timers so you set it... anyways, just read the instructions and do be in the house while you run it. I always ran it at night at full strength set to run until about 3 hours before I planned on getting there the next morning.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Cole said:


> I hate cats, what are they good for?
> 
> Nothing!


Mine keep the snakes and mice at bay at our farm. Every day we get a "present" from one of them on the front steps:laughing:Haven't stepped in any poop yet!

Off subject, we had a snake come DOWN through our roof last year. Can only figure one way he got up there, a bird dropped it. Kinda freaky walking down the hallway and a snake is dangling from the ceiling.


----------



## Terrence (Jul 6, 2006)

*Please...*

Do yourself a favor. Read this first.

http://www.epa.gov/iaq/pubs/ozonegen.html


----------



## obxdeck (Feb 17, 2007)

Killz or Zinser after everything has been taken out. You might also want to bleach the floor. Have a hvac cleaning co come in and clean the whole system. I turned one on after a big remodel once and had to reclean the whole house:furious: not just the area we worked in and had already cleaned!


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Terrence said:


> Do yourself a favor. Read this first.
> 
> http://www.epa.gov/iaq/pubs/ozonegen.html


Did you read that link? Nobody's talking about putting an ozone generator in a room as a continuous device to be used as an air freshner or an air purifier, which is what I believe your link is referring to.

We are talking about a device that is used temporarily. This is similar to extermination. While the extermination chemicals are harmful to humans, you avoid the problems by using them correctly. The process of fumigation and using an ozone generator are very similar. You don't want to be in the house during the process and there needs to be a buffer zone of time between when you do it and when you renter.


----------



## eagleandbaby (Oct 13, 2007)

MWINE said:


> Where did you get your ozone machine. I've been trying to find one and haven't had much luck.


See if there is an Interlink Supply store in your area. They sell many products related to fire and water restoration. Ozone machines are used to get rid of the smoke smell associated with fire damage.

www.*InterlinkSupply*.com


----------

